# Prick Picker : Warning, mild language...



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

*You're an emotional pocket picker
slick quick dick, love sick tricker 
Mister Trickster, pocket picker
quick slick prick, emotional dick

Lying cheating cruel love maker
bold and cold, sick love taker
Mister Trickster, cold heartbreaker
leaving,  lying ,sweet love faker

You met your match with THIS chick
you fell for my sweet slick trick
Misses Emotional, love sick trickster
slick sick chick, cheating prick picker

Mister Dumb Ass pocket picker
you met your match, cause I am slicker
I am one mean, slick sick trickster
and an emotional pocket picker

Mister Weeping pocket prick
you believed my sick love trick
I am a conniving emotional witch
you were played by this psycho bitch
*


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 22, 2016)

Boy, I pity the fool who tries to fool you.:grin: Great job.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Boy, I pity the fool who tries to fool you.:grin: Great job.








...................:hell_pawn:...........Thank you... hahaa....


----------



## Sonata (Aug 22, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Love it!






:tickled_pink:.... They say that revenge is best served cold.... but I like it HOT..... 
Thank you Sonata....


----------



## LeeC (Aug 22, 2016)

Whoa! Why the fairer sex is termed WoeMen  loved it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Whoa! Why the fairer sex is termed WoeMen  loved it.






Leeee... I am sure you are not a emotional pocket picker... You are way tooooo fabulous...  *smooooch*....


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, I need some air after that one! More scathing than hot perhaps, loved it.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 22, 2016)

I love the language -- the cadence of it and the braided meaning. And, while it comes across as very high energy, almost vivacious, it also makes me terribly sad because revenge is like the sting of a honey-bee; it hurts the transgressor, but also tears the guts out of the one inflicting the pain.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

Greyson said:


> Wow, I need some air after that one! More scathing than hot perhaps, loved it.





Scathing.... LOOOOVE that.... words are weapons..... yessss? Thanks for reading....and for being brave enough to leave a comment... hahaaaa...


----------



## ned (Aug 22, 2016)

hello - enjoyed this revengeful rambunctious rant.
 - full of energy and spite.

and, as I have since learnt.....sassy with the assonance.

I bet he never wrote a poem about it!
Ned


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Scathing.... LOOOOVE that.... words are weapons..... yessss? Thanks for reading....and for being brave enough to leave a comment... hahaaaa...



Thank you for being brave enough to post it, no? That takes more guts than me giving my two cents...and words are weapons and so much more...as was most certainly demonstrated in the poem


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry D said:


> I love the language -- the cadence of it and the braided meaning. And, while it comes across as very high energy, almost vivacious, it also makes me terribly sad because revenge is like the sting of a honey-bee; it hurts the transgressor, but also tears the guts out of the one inflicting the pain.





Well, yeah... there IS a down side to revenge... because revenge usually comes from a very painful wound.....Thanks for understanding that...and thanks for commenting...


Ned.... spiteful is another good word.... but has ugly undertones.... hummmm.... well.... maybe, but deservedly so.... Thank you for commenting...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2016)

Woah. You definitely have some strong bite with this one! Good! It's a tongue twisting oscillation of poetic power. 

Enjoyed. Keep up the good work! : D


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 22, 2016)

Some people are born with a silver spoon in their mouth and those I've met seem to be rather dull.

You, my friend, were born with a silver knife in your mouth and to say you're sharp is a gross understatement!

BTW An ex wants to come over for dinner. Won't you join us? You are much better at slicing and dicing than I. I will serve the tea....:teapot:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 23, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Some people are born with a silver spoon in their mouth and those I've met seem to be rather dull.
> 
> You, my friend, were born with a silver knife in your mouth and to say you're sharp is a gross understatement!
> 
> BTW An ex wants to come over for dinner. Won't you join us? You are much better at slicing and dicing than I. I will serve the tea....:teapot:






LMAO!!!! Seeeeriously can't stop laughin'... a silver knife..... I LOOOOVE that.... hahaaa... and yesssss, it would be my... pleasure to join you and your EX for tea.... 


Daniel, thank you for reading and commenting...


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow, I'd like to be a fly on the wall for that dinner (make it easier to dodge the shrapnel). Heehee.  Silver Moon and Firemajic together?  It boggles the mind.:shock:


----------



## Nellie (Aug 23, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Wow, I'd like to be a fly on the wall for that dinner (make it easier to dodge the shrapnel). Heehee.  Silver Moon and Firemajic together?  It boggles the mind.:shock:



That makes two of us! Wouldn't the theatrics be something to see? Better than just "shooting the breeze".


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 23, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *FireMajic*
> 
> it would be my... pleasure to join you and your EX for tea


Yes. Leave the tea to me! I have my own special ingredients...._wicked laugh

_


> Originally Posted by *MidnightPoet*
> 
> Heehee.  Silver Moon and Firemajic together?  It boggles the mind.


That's what we aim to do. Right FM? LOL



> Originally Posted by *Nellie*
> 
> Better than just "shooting the breeze".


You are too cleverfunny! LOL!


----------

